

Show HN: MultiConfig Gem for ActiveRecord - shadykiller
http://shadabahmed.com/blog/2012/09/18/introducing-multiconfig-gem-for-activerecord

======
arunagarwal
Nice Article dude.

~~~
shadykiller
Thanks :)

